# NEW BABY!!!



## Zero (May 9, 2010)

Well, Nellie just had her baby at around 6:30 today! July 7, 2010!!!!!!!!!!

I have a question

Also if a babys eyes are born blue do they change or stay the same?

:whatgoat:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure about the eye color, so I'll let someone else answer that question, but I just wanted to say congratulations on the new arrival!

-Tina


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

some change some stay.. breed? and did either parent have blue eyes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...on the new baby... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if either parent didnt have blue eyes then no they wont stay blue - if one parent or both had blue eyes then yes its a possibility the kids eyes are blue and will stay that way

congrats on the kid


----------



## Zero (May 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone ^^

We got Nellie when she had already been bred so we never got the chance to see the father. So sad...guess we will have to wait and see what she does 
She is a bit over protective of her baby. She stared down my sisters hubby and grunted at him. When he stepped away she stepped at him like she was going to ram him. He has been with these goats helping putting up better fencing so he isnt a stranger

here is some pictures


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerians I do believe are the only breed with blue eyes, but I could be wrong. So if they aren't nigerians I don't think the kids eyes will stay blue. However if it's a nigerian you might have to wait about a week to see if they are light blue or if they are turning hazelish.


----------



## Zero (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
I am not sure on the father so its up in the air...they are blue... Like my goat Zero's eyes. Tomorrow I shall get better pictures of her

Here she is in my grandpa's arms









Here she is with nellie


----------



## Zero (May 9, 2010)

hey if a goat is going to have 2 babys how long inbetween the wait between baby 1 and baby2 ?
Just wondering for reasons of which might be helpful.

Are dilated eyes a good thing or bad thing a little while after she has had the kid? Does that mean she is going to have another one? She seemed to be having contractions but I am not sure if that is just me


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Has she passed the afterbirth? Cute baby BTW. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Has she passed the afterbirth? Cute baby BTW. Congrats!


 I was wondering the same thing?



> hey if a goat is going to have 2 babys how long inbetween the wait between baby 1 and baby2 ?
> Just wondering for reasons of which might be helpful.
> 
> Are dilated eyes a good thing or bad thing a little while after she has had the kid? Does that mean she is going to have another one? She seemed to be having contractions but I am not sure if that is just me


 I find that most of mine.. have them within minutes after the 1st....or within 15 minutes......anything over that... I will go in and check.... especially if... they have been pushing and no progress has been made..... But some can go 1/2 hour or less... for me... I think that is to long... so I intervene earlier... :hug: :wink:

Baby is adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Like Pam said, I was told they can go up to 30 mins a part. I was also told if you put the first baby over with mama right away, it can delay the 2nd birth - if that is wrong I know someone can correct me.

We had our second kidding yesterday - and our first twins. The first was a doe, and maybe a minute after she was out, she pushed the buckling out. 

And I am with everyone else, did you pass the placenta? It took 1 1/2 hours for my first doe to pass it, and maybe over 2 hours for the second doe to pass it.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations! I love baby pics and the black and white is so stinkin cute! Our boer doeling was born with grayish blue eyes that turned greenish after a week and now they are a light brown (she's 2 1/2 weeks old).


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Aww cute! love the color


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Nigerians I do believe are the only breed with blue eyes, but I could be wrong. So if they aren't nigerians I don't think the kids eyes will stay blue. However if it's a nigerian you might have to wait about a week to see if they are light blue or if they are turning hazelish.


Nope, Fainters and Miniature Silkies also have blue eyes. 

That little baby is adorable!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zero (May 9, 2010)

Just the other day the old owner called and we got to talk to her and she said that the father did have blue eyes. 
We did finaly name her...well grandpa did. Her name is Bessie because...well she looks like a cow.
She is running, jumping on things, and she has even taken to the mineral block.

If we used the fogger to get rid of flys would that harm the baby in any way?


----------

